# Father Teaching Kids to Snowboard



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have gotten so much good advice from people on here. Thanks snowboarding forum members. I just want to share some advice that made my little mini boarder improve greatly. I recently started longboarding to carve my snowboard addiction. Well I ran across a Penny Nickle longboard. It is very short for an adult but is perfect longboard for my 5 year old boy. So for the past 6 week or so, I would pull him up and down hills every where. He is able to control the board using toe and heel. I just thought it was cool that he could control his direction. Well I took him snowboarding for the first time this year. What an improvement from last year. His board control has made huge improvements from last year. At the end of last year me and him were able to ride basic green routes. First day out this year they only had blue runs open, and he made me proud. It was crazy how many double takes people had as he went down the mountain. We also could have gotten the double take because both me and my son are African American. LOL.

I just thought I would share for Dad's out there looking to get their mini boarders improving.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats awesome, father son time is priceless.
I'm sure what you worked on helped, but don't forget he is a year older, stronger, a little more coordinated, learning to use his body. Is he in other sports, soccer?? 

Not sure what race has to do with it. Our little local hill has every one on it, especially Eastern Indian people. What is sometimes cool is hearing them talk about this is their 1st time actually touching snow!!! It's man-made early in the season around here.

Enjoy the father son time, they grow fast. From a father of now teenagers. Sappy moment but you will forever remember these times and more to come. sappy over.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f'yea...very nice. My kids are grown 36, 26, 18 and we rarely get to ride together...but get to ride a few times a year with the younger 2. This winter may get to introduce the 2 yr old granddaughter into the mix. Fwiw, I'm a banana but ehhh snow sparkles all the colors.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

My son loves soccer. He has a lot of energy. Soccer is a great way to burn it off. How many 4 year olds can run 3/4 mile without stopping. He loves to run and he is aggressive. This is not so good in school but it is awesome for sports. Most kids are afraid of contact. I am always telling him, don't knock the other kids down. He fires back quickly, "but I want the ball". I smile a little bit on the inside.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> My son loves soccer. He has a lot of energy. Soccer is a great way to burn it off. How many 4 year olds can run 3/4 mile without stopping. He loves to run and he is aggressive. This is not so good in school but it is awesome for sports. Most kids are afraid of contact. I am always telling him, don't knock the other kids down. He fires back quickly, "but I want the ball". I smile a little bit on the inside.


thats cool you had your son to love snowboarding. My oldest grandson will be 4 and i'll send him to a ski class this season(hope he likes it). my 2 yr-old grandson will be with me on my snowboard on the bunny hill and hope he too would like it. His dad takes him longboarding so it may work out. just two more weeks.......


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

> hats cool you had your son to love snowboarding. My oldest grandson will be 4 and i'll send him to a ski class this season(hope he likes it). my 2 yr-old grandson will be with me on my snowboard on the bunny hill and hope he too would like it. His dad takes him longboarding so it may work out. just two more weeks.......


I introduced my son to snowboarding at 1 an half. As soon as he could stand, I made a snow trench in my front yard. This trench made it so he could not fall. He would just lean over the trench.

When he was 2. Its just about having fun as others have said. Use you son's natural personality to motivate him. My son has always been competitive. So, I would just ask him to race. He never refuses a race. Also plan on getting off task frequently. My son would always talk about how tall the tree are. Another suggestion is to have candy ready. Two reasons... Candy give kids a little energy and I use this as a reward system. Three Skittles per run.lol. My son will work his but off for three skittles. Oh...one more tip. My son plays a lot of tony hawk shred. This is the game that has a board you stand on. It has both snowboarding and skateboarding. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I introduced my son to snowboarding at 1 an half. As soon as he could stand, I made a snow trench in my front yard. This trench made it so he could not fall. He would just lean over the trench.
> 
> When he was 2. Its just about having fun as others have said. Use you son's natural personality to motivate him. My son has always been competitive. So, I would just ask him to race. He never refuses a race. Also plan on getting off task frequently. My son would always talk about how tall the tree are. Another suggestion is to have candy ready. Two reasons... Candy give kids a little energy and I use this as a reward system. Three Skittles per run.lol. My son will work his but off for three skittles. Oh...one more tip. My son plays a lot of tony hawk shred. This is the game that has a board you stand on. It has both snowboarding and skateboarding. I wish you the best of luck.


thanks, wish had a video gaming system at home but my son took it with him when he moved out for college. candy might work,will try that. bought him his snow gears yesterday and just waiting for opening day on the 23rd which would be his birthday.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I have gotten so much good advice from people on here. Thanks snowboarding forum members. I just want to share some advice that made my little mini boarder improve greatly. I recently started longboarding to carve my snowboard addiction. Well I ran across a Penny Nickle longboard. It is very short for an adult but is perfect longboard for my 5 year old boy. So for the past 6 week or so, I would pull him up and down hills every where. He is able to control the board using toe and heel. I just thought it was cool that he could control his direction. Well I took him snowboarding for the first time this year. What an improvement from last year. His board control has made huge improvements from last year. At the end of last year me and him were able to ride basic green routes. First day out this year they only had blue runs open, and he made me proud. It was crazy how many double takes people had as he went down the mountain. We also could have gotten the double take because both me and my son are African American. LOL.
> 
> I just thought I would share for Dad's out there looking to get their mini boarders improving.


My son is 1 - he won't be riding for some time.  I'm hoping my body holds out long enough to teach him. I would love to be able to have a buddy to ride with. 


I'm very worried about taking him out when he is old enough say, at 3 or 4. There are so many morons out there that zoom by like nuts on crowded slopes that are JUST on the edge of control or severe accident. Personally when I see kids, I try to go as FAR away from them as possible so I dont freak the parents out and dont come near them in case I do bite it. 

Good luck out there. Hopefully one day he will be buying you trips to some nice resorts for your bday or xmas.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

took my 2yr-old grandson on the bunny hill,and had him in the middle of my board while i held him up going down in a falling leaf turns. He actually liked it. he walks off my board and says "c'mon grandpa" then we do it again. it was so much fun but it sure was a workout for me, squating down to hold him was a thigh burner but it was worth it.


----------

